# New Lo-Flo Toilet



## Kerrylib (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to pass on my experience putting in a new AS Champion 4 toilet.

The previous toilet was supposedly a lo-flo unit, never measured just how much water it used to flush.  However it was quite prone to plugging.  Especially when we had company staying with us.   It also just recently was leaking around the flapper, so I replaced that, but I managed to get the wrong flapper and although it worked, it would stick WIDE open almost every flush, requiring me to remove the lid and tap it back down.

Anyway, I got completely fed up with it and decided it was time to get a replacement.

Researching the web indicated that probably a TOTO toilet was "the best" to get.  However I'd have to get it at a plumbing supply house, rather than my local big box.  Convenience factor in being able to go get it evenings, or weekends was indeed a big factor.  As well as typical DIY projects seem to involve multiple trips back to pick up something I forgot, or managed to break, got wrong size, realized parts are incompatible with existing stuff, etc.

As I said, I ended up getting the Champion 4 toilet at the big box place.  In fact while I was looking things over in the aisle, a woman going by stopped and said the Champion was the best.  She had one put in a few years ago and only had a problem with a seal in the flush mechanism early on (sounds like something that was common at the time and now fixed).  Since I was already planning to purchase that item, it did make me feel good to hear an unsolicited customer recommendation. 

I've had the toilet installed for about a week and so far no issues.  Installed easily enough.  Hardest part was changing the shutoff valve to put in a 1/4 turn ball valve instead of the crappy  multi-turn valve that was on there.

I will give this item a thumbs up for now.  It seems the mechanisim works well to flush quickly and it does get everything in one flush.  Supposedly can flush something like 30 golf balls at once.  It is a different mechanism than the typical flapper so if I have future maintenance issues, I'll have to be sure to get the correct hardware.

I hope this helps anyone else trying to decide on what to install.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like it all went well. 
Just imagine back in the day when there where outhouses. Then came the heated outhouse, then seats without splinters . Nowadays doing a little homework pays off.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello KerryLib:
I'm sure you will be happy with the new Champion; Janie and I have had 2 of them for about five years now and we just love them.
I had seen the American Standard guy flush his 30 golf balls and the next year I returned to the Plumbing Heating Cooling Contractors exhibition to find a Toto rep in the same space. He called me over and said his would flush 15 golf balls. I told him the AS would easily flush 30 and I thought he would faint dead away on the spot. He said, "30... three-zero? and some unintelligable Japanese".
Glenn


----------



## gerraf (Mar 1, 2009)

what is the best commode tank leak repair kit. the tank leaks constantly in the commode and I have replaced the flapper numerous times, but the leak persists. Any recommendations on repair kits. ? Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome Gerraf:
You need to replace the seal in the bottom of the tank along with the flapper and put in a new donut gasket between the tank and the bowl. You can get the parts at Home Depot, Lowes or a local plumbing supply store.
Glenn


----------



## Obama the Plumber (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't run into too many plumbers still willing to install the Champion after all the problems they had with them.  
The home centers sell them, but it would be rare to find one at a plumbing supply house.  
But then homeowners dont' have much long term information to go by either.  

Things I buy at home centers are tools, electical cords and lights.  
The faucets at the home centers are kind of light weight too.  
Plastic drains for lav faucets? 
What is that about?


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Obama the Plumber said:


> I don't run into too many plumbers still willing to install the Champion after all the problems they had with them.
> The home centers sell them, but it would be rare to find one at a plumbing supply house.
> But then homeowners dont' have much long term information to go by either.
> 
> ...



Hey Obama!
Fancy meeting you here!

I agree these Am. Std. Champion's are junk!
I was done with them back when they were still Champion 1's...
Of course now that they are on their 4th redesign I have to admit they are getting closer to being the product that should have been released the first time...

I'll stick with selling Toto's like you...

Funny thing when buying a toilet from a Japanese multinational corporation gives you a better chance at buying a toilet manufactured in the US than buying one from a US based multinational corporation that has been aquired by Bain Capitol and in a profit enhancing move they have shifted production south of the border to Mexico, Guatamala, Honduras, Brazil and where ever else they can find cheap labor...

Toto on the other hand built a plant in Georgia making many toilets there.


----------



## Obama the Plumber (Apr 13, 2009)

> Toto on the other hand built a plant in Georgia making many toilets there.



Well, that's true. 
If I want to sell American, then Toto is the way to go.  
I like to see the "made in U.S.A" on the boxes of the Ultramax, Soiree and Guinevere toilets by Toto.  

I heard the Eljer got bought out by Bain Captial too.  
There will be no more Eljer toilets.  

I"m thinking of some Toto Soiree toilets for my new place in DC


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You would be making some excellent choices there...
I wonder about the fixtures the last resident there would have picked...
He wasn't very smart and clearly did no favors to the US workforce...







I borrowed this picture from you Obama is that okay?


----------

